# Cash at 9 months, input please



## Dnr2d09 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sire: Mikannes Rambo Von General Hausgauss
Dam: Anna Bella Faith Von Gute Ritterburg

I feel confident we purchased a healthy, well bred puppy as he has the best temperament and turns heads wherever we go. That being said, I'm not sure how good his pedigree is and whether or not it's a benefit to pursue full registration from his breeder. We won't breed him without the breeder's consent (as we did agree to limited registration but I gather this can be acquired for an additional cost). Interested on input on his pedigree, we'd love to breed him in the future for pick of the litter.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

9 months? He is HUGE! oh and gorgeous!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The breeder should be interested in health clearances and some sort of titling. What has he done sport/work wise? And health clearances?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Bottom half of the pedigree (mom's side) is just pet lines. Sire line has some good dogs listed, but it looks like nothing was done with the first couple generations


----------



## Dnr2d09 (Oct 12, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> The breeder should be interested in health clearances and some sort of titling. What has he done sport/work wise? And health clearances?


We just started his basic obedience at 10.5 Months, the trainer also does personal protection, scent work, and agility, so we're going to give him a chance to do a little bit of each and see which he takes to best, though I will probably do personal protection at a minimum because it just seems like a good way to really cement the obedience training. As for clearances, I have talked to my vet about the hip and elbow testing which we will do when he's old enough. I'm not sure if investing in prelim testing is worth it, but would be willing to do it if worthwhile?


I didn't include the best picture in my original post, so here are two side shots (and a face picture because I just think he's such a pretty boy). He's a little too A.D.D for a really good stacking picture, but we're working on him  He's right at 65 pounds and has a pretty solid frame, so he'll likely fill out quite a bit more. He's a little underweight at the moment, but we're working to put it on slowly so his joints don't suffer in the process.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have no advice just wanted to say Cash is very handsome. Love his red coloring. He looked almost black in the recent pictures. He is stunning.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He is a looker. Best of luck.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's a handsome boy, but you're only goal in breeding him is to get a puppy from him? For the cost of the extra pay for upgrading to be able to breed him and the cost of the health tests, you could buy another puppy from his breeder. And then you have the problem of finding the right bitch to breed to him. She brings a bit more into the puppy than he will as she will be the one raising the puppies. What kind of quality bitch will you find that the owner will agree to it? Just some food for thought. And remember, you will not have any say with what kind of home the rest of the puppies will be sent to...


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Handsome dog. He reminds me of my Duke. He is handsome no doubt. But I think you should try working titles with him, rather than conformation.

He his a strong dog. But His anatomy is not of the current show line type. But still if you want show him, I think you can register for an AKC all breed show,.


----------

